# I have my EMT-B test today!



## phabib (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm wicked excited! I feel prepared and I'm going to get a good meal now. Hopefully everything will go well.


----------



## tatersalad (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## stephenrb81 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good to see that your in good-spirits and not psyching yourself out.  Good luck and let us know how you did


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 13, 2008)

G'luck :beerchug:


----------



## poppawilly (Nov 13, 2008)

just passed mine yesterday.  i wish you luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## phabib (Nov 13, 2008)

Just got back. Test stopped me after 90 questions.

Now comes the hard part. Just waiting for the results. I have to say, a lot of the questions were a little more vague than I expected. I was thinking it would be clear cut questions.

I'll let everyone know when I get my results.


----------



## silver (Nov 13, 2008)

Best of luck! Hopefully you passed. 
I felt the exact same way. I have like the worst anxiety; I felt like I got the last one wrong, but it was right.


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Outstanding!!!*

I am sure you will do well, and so in advance, congrats


----------



## phabib (Nov 14, 2008)

I passed!


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Nov 14, 2008)

*I knew you would*

Thats outstanding!!!:beerchug:


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats!!  Welcome to hell!!


----------

